# Sgt Robert D. Sanchez (Oct 1 2009)



## Worldweaver (Oct 1, 2012)

3 years today.  

RIP brother


----------



## dknob (Oct 1, 2012)

RIP Ranger.

Weaver, what platoon were you with?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 1, 2012)

Rest in Peace Ranger Sanchez.


----------



## CDG (Oct 1, 2012)

RIP Sgt. Sanchez.  Thank You for your Service and your Sacrifice.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 1, 2012)

R.I.P. Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## fox1371 (Oct 1, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Worldweaver (Oct 1, 2012)

dknob said:


> RIP Ranger.
> 
> Weaver, what platoon were you with


1st


----------

